
Placebos prove powerful even when people know they're taking one - seesawtron
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-placebos-powerful-people-theyre.html
======
seesawtron
Study in Nature Comm.
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17654-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-17654-y)

